# Blue Spotted Jawfish (2.0).....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The original one I had lasted under 24 hours. It decided to jump in the middle of the night and my dog brought it to my attention; by taking it in its mouth and presenting it to me when I woke up the next morning. Seriously.

Now that I have some netting over my display.....say "Hello" to my little friend: Opistognathus rosenblatti






Both the original guy and this one was courtesy of "The Coral Reef Shop". Healthy, fat, and apparently not shy.....which is a novelty. It immediately began construction on its multi-room condo in my display near my pistol shrimp's lair.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I LOVE these things. I first watched them at ameekplecs place.... Fell in love. lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah. They have LOTS of character. It's cool when their eyes move independently as well....it always seems like they're scoping out a situation and taking notes.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Dang! Seriously dude I was looking at buying this exact fish at coral reef shop. I asked them to feed it and this guy eats like a pig! Nice pick up dude! I love the colors and character, just hilarious to watch. 

I never thought I'd ever use the word cute regarding anything else but my niece.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks man. It originally had a few tears in the fins and the Shop was kind enough to hold it for me until the fins healed. It does seem to like showing off to its tank mates and the people that pass by the display.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You're in for a treat with these guys. My fab part was watching them cover up their dens for te night, and coming back out when they had woke up. They do it like clock work, going to sleep every night and wake up at the same time every day.


----------



## pisces74ca (Dec 4, 2012)

Taipan said:


> The original one I had lasted under 24 hours. It decided to jump in the middle of the night and my dog brought it to my attention; by taking it in its mouth and presenting it to me when I woke up the next morning. Seriously.
> 
> Now that I have some netting over my display.....say "Hello" to my little friend: Opistognathus rosenblatti
> 
> ...


Sweet... I debated on the same one also, but happy to know it is making its home in a nice tank... It looks happy already so hopefully it refrains from jumping.

Nice fish


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

These are beauty but from what I read are cool water fish (68-70deg ) only and don't survive well in a reef. I was tempted to buy one and then did some research. Has anyone been sucsessful with one over 12 mths?


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

agreed. while a wicked fish best left in the ocean. very susceptible to skin disease due to the warmer temps long term



ReefABCs said:


> These are beauty but from what I read are cool water fish (68-70deg ) only and don't survive well in a reef. I was tempted to buy one and then did some research. Has anyone been sucsessful with one over 12 mths?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

wickedfrags said:


> agreed. while a wicked fish best left in the ocean. very susceptible to skin disease due to the warmer temps long term





ReefABCs said:


> These are beauty but from what I read are cool water fish (68-70deg ) only and don't survive well in a reef. I was tempted to buy one and then did some research. Has anyone been sucsessful with one over 12 mths?


Thanks for everyone's concern. I share them. However; I have managed to keep a Borbonius Deep Sea Anthias for over a year.....and I'm working on a pair now. I do not currently use a heater(s) for my current setup. So far so good. We'll see what transpires over time.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

coral reef shop has a few of these guys now! Good price too but too rich for my blood since its likely they will break my heart if they jump out.,


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Update.....*

So far so good....Not shy. Camera friendly  Eats like a pig....flakes and pellets. Although....it seems to be picky and eats only the pink/orange flakes that contain more meat/protein. lol


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so jealous of you!!!!!!!1 I really really want one of these guys but the price is too steep!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Patience....there's always a deal somewhere to be had.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

PM if you ever hear of any, so far Coral Reef shop has the best price for the blue spot jawfish but im a total cheap skate...max ill pay for any fish is 50 dollars. LOL


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

We're all cheap....with expensive tastes. I'll keep my eyes open though. However; take into consideration that the premium paid for in the price of corals and fish is usually for health and acclimation. CRS had mine for a few weeks. It came in a little rough (tattered tail) and they nursed it back to health before the sale.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Agree with you completely, as much as I love these guys ill have to live vicariously through you. Ill settle for a pearly jaw or even a yellowhead jawfish for now. Just gotta find one!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Pearly Jaws are awesome. Both are great choices.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

btw...as an aside....SUM just got a shipment of Yellow Head Jawfish in. Literally just got them in a few minutes ago.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i cant make it out east this weekend...  
Darno by the time i get that way, its likely they will be all sold out.


----------



## TWOLITREmedia (Dec 24, 2012)

I just grabbed a nice big yellow/white/black striped jawfish, these guys are awesome!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent. So cool.....


----------

